
Why you should stop programming now - dshlos
https://zuilder.blog/2018/06/26/why-you-should-stop-programming-now/
======
devhead
sounds cool, is there any documentation on platform, like real specifics about
how it's used? do we need to use an online IDE? is there a video demo?

it's interesting that this product has a blog that's hosted by wordpress, does
zuilder have a blog component to it or maybe wp integrations or maybe it's a
time decision?

the mail-chimp form here needs some padding: [http://global.zuilder.com/us-
en/insider_signup](http://global.zuilder.com/us-en/insider_signup) (at least
in firefox)

~~~
dshlos
Yes, full documentation with lots of videos are available. If you sign up for
the free developer account, it will take you to the portal with lots of
videos, articles, and docs. You may also want to look at this video that shows
you the platform in 10 min:

[http://global.zuilder.com/us-
en/video_walkthrough](http://global.zuilder.com/us-en/video_walkthrough)

As far as WordPress, just wondering, why does the choice of blogging platform
matter? We could probably make it prettier if we built it ourselves, but as a
startup, we've decided to focus on our product capabilities and not spend too
much time on something like a blog.

Your feedback is much appreciated!

Thank you!

Matt

